# Bible Dictionary?



## SRoper (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been corresponding with a prisoner for the past year. Recently he has asked for a bible dictionary. I don't really know what that is as I have never used one. He already has a concordance, so that is not what he wants. I think what he needs is something that defines theological terms. Any ideas? It has to be available in large print as he has poor vision.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know exactly what he's looking for, so hopefully one of these fits the bill:

_Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms_

_New Dictionary of Theology_ more evangelical and a greater number of entries than McKim

Vine's Complete Expository Dictionary of Old and New Testament Words

There are better blurbs and reviews on each page than I could provide so I'll leave it at that.

I'm sure the following is not what he is looking for, but just in case someone else comes across this thread:

The _Dictionary of the Presbyterian and Reformed Tradition in America_ is very helpful for those who did not grow up in the Reformed tradition.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we tend to assume too much. I vividly recall queuing to see my pastor after the service and finding out the person in front of me was waiting to ask the meaning of a word I thought obvious. We do tend to have a vocabulary all of our own. I think it a very good sign that someone actually wants to know more precisely what words mean (but then that's me all over).


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 5, 2012)

Easton's Bible Dictionary?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 5, 2012)

PaulCLawton said:


> I don't know exactly what he's looking for, so hopefully one of these fits the bill:
> 
> _Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms_
> 
> ...




I have the Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms and the Vines Complete Dictionary and have found both were helpful to me as a new believer and as someone even newer to the reformed Faith several years ago.

A quick search for Large Print Bible Dictionary in google turned up several results that may be helpful
Amazon.com: large print bible dictionary: Books


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2012)

I would think Vines is what is being sought.

I'd urge great caution in corresponding/dealing with prisoners unless it was someone I knew well before they went in.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 5, 2012)

My guess is that he is thinking of something like Unger's Bible Dictionary, Holman Bible Dictionary, etc. That's what I think of when I think of a Bible Dictionary. They contain entries on a whole host of topics. They are quite different than Vine's or the Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms. 

Best to ask him what it is that he wants it for, what kind of information he's looking for it to contain, etc.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 5, 2012)

This is an excellent Bible Dictionary, from a Reformed POV: Amazon.com: The Classic Bible Dictionary, Bonded Leather HardCover, Jay P Green, Sr.

Or this: Amazon.com: New Bible Dictionary (9780830814398): I. Howard Marshall, A.R. Millard, J.I. Packer, D.J. Wiseman

If the print is not large enough you could get him a magnifying glass, if that is permitted.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2012)

I have great sympathy for those who need large print.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 7, 2012)

here's one in my inbox this morning:
[520243] Clow, William M; Wright, C H. The Bible Reader's Encyclopaedia and Concordance. London: Collins, 1930. Revised Edition. Imitation Leather. Average . Well over 400 pages. This copy undated but estimated first half of 20th century. GBP 2.75

- from the latest listing of Peter Reynolds books. He deals in second hand, mostly reformed Christian books in the Highlands somewhere. I suppose the postage will be more expensive for you but his prices are very reasonable in general!


----------



## JennyG (Sep 7, 2012)

....though you might need to get that magnifying glass to go with it.


----------

